# ""          500

## admin

-      ,      ,  . 
        500 . ,          139  ,          10  . 
  ,       ,  ,           .        ,     ,    . 
      .             .  ,       ,      .          . 
             .  ,     ,      .         . 
   ,       ,      .      . ,     . ,   ,   ,  . 
       ,    .        .  100      ,   . 
   -   ,   .   ,     -  . ,           ,   ,     . 
       .  :  10    ,   7     . 
     ,    10      ,       .    ,     ,  .    . 250-300  -      . 
    :  500     . 
100     ,     .  http://facenews.ua/19701/v-ukraine-n...00-griven.html

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## tayatlas

,     .      

> ..... ...........   .....         .

          "", ,    ?

----------

> .        .             .

   6      .    ?   쳿

----------


## 23q

> 6      .    ?   쳿

     ?)

----------

> ?)

     ?)))

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Susan*, , 6  ,     ?

----------

